# Age of TAG owners



## MattyL147 (Mar 16, 2010)

Saw some threads under other watch manufacturers, so it sparked my interest...how old are all you TAG owners?

I'm 25.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Matty,

Tee up a poll...


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

28


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

25


----------



## ckBag (Oct 10, 2009)

24


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Bought my TAG at 26. I'm 37 now.


----------



## Hammondo (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm 41 b-)


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

25 and counting!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 7, 2010)

29, tag is for my 30th. Been spending my money else where so far


----------



## bbhockey19 (Jan 12, 2009)

22


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

28 and got my first Tag this year...Aquaracer 500m...All Omega before that.

I work on the Las Vegas strip and I've seen more Tag Heuer watches in the last month then I've seen ever. Maybe it's because I'm looking more or maybe it's because Tag is picking up more steam...I don't know.

Mostly younger to middle aged (Maybe late 20's to early 40's in range) tourists and mostly Link's and Aquaracers. Very cool indeed.

Spring Break was in full swing the past couple weeks and I did notice a bunch of collage age kids wearing F-1's in town...Literally at least 6 F-1 sightings.

Pretty cool considering all I've usually seen is Rolex Sub's (Older men)...and G-shocks all over the place. I've only seen 2 Omega's in the wild since I initially got into watches back in 07'...Tags a plenty though...


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm 15 right now, and I own an old Tag Classic.


----------



## NittyGritty (Nov 8, 2009)

52. 

Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAB 2011


----------



## pwilson (Aug 18, 2008)

40 and have owned all Omega before. Now I have an Omega PO 45mm and the TAG Aquaracer 500m 43mm


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Bought first Tag at 35....I am almost 44 now (B-day next week if somebody wants to buy me a new Tag).


----------



## Redarmy (Jul 21, 2009)

21.... :-!:-!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

sneakertinker said:


> 28 and got my first Tag this year...Aquaracer 500m...All Omega before that.
> 
> I work on the Las Vegas strip and I've seen more Tag Heuer watches in the last month then I've seen ever. Maybe it's because I'm looking more or maybe it's because Tag is picking up more steam...I don't know.
> 
> ...


The brand is coming around. I was never a big fan until recently. It has all been up hill since the reintroduction of the Carrera. JC Babbin's vision for the company has been superb. :-!


----------



## djpatrick35 (Jan 28, 2010)

28.

I've got a Carrera Twin-Time. I absolutely love the Carrera line.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

My wife and I own one tag heuer and one heuer 65 and 58


----------



## fredi.85 (Aug 22, 2009)

25 and have been an owner since being 19.


----------



## MRCS (Dec 2, 2009)

24 here. I was 23 when I got my first Tag.


----------



## Defrag (Oct 27, 2009)

This poll wont really show the real situation, since it's pretty clear that it's mostly young people that are majority of population using the internet. Therefore you will see a lot of age<30 postsin my opinion.

I also feel the thread is shameless brag in disguise, but whatever  I will follow the trend, Im 23 atm, got my Tag Heuer Carrera at 22.


----------



## A02 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm 35 now, but got my F1 Indy 500 when I was 30. It was my first "real" watch. I didn't wear a watch for years before that. Nowadays I rarely wear it... my new Omega SMP Chrono Diver has become my daily wearer.


----------



## Russ77 (Aug 16, 2009)

32. got my first semi "real" watch when i turned 30, graduated to tag and omega of the last few years.


----------



## felixawc (Feb 13, 2010)

im 20 and im buying my second TAG early this week late next week. I was lucky enough to get my 1st one for free from TAG themselves :-!


----------



## glamuro (Nov 20, 2009)

1st TAG at 24
2nd TAG at 25


----------



## a4b5 (Sep 10, 2008)

34


----------



## Spotter (Dec 22, 2009)

Im 34 now. 4000 series when I was 23, Kirium when I was 32 and carerra when I was 34


----------



## OjNK (Jan 5, 2010)

35, first Tag last year.


----------



## derek0812 (Mar 11, 2010)

27


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

You are ALL so young! :-d


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> You are ALL so young! :-d


I was thinking the same thing!!o|


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have 27 and i have the Link cronograph automatic ( i think the year is 07/08).

and my brother gave for the gift, before i get married!!

sorry about my engilsh, i can´t write and speak very well :-x


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

32 when I bought my first TAG, am now 38 and have just bought my 5th but that first one has been sold.


----------



## k1ng0fk1ngs (Feb 13, 2010)

26
___________________
*TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre S Laptimer
TAG Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph 2007
ORIS Williams F1 Chronograph 2008*


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 12, 2010)

34


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Eeeb said:


> You are ALL so young! :-d


63 ... I remember when quartz didn't exist and American watches did :-d

I guess that's why I moderate in Vintage too ;-)


----------



## Elliot M (Nov 7, 2009)

15, I saved for two years for my automatic aquaracer


----------



## Jo3f1sh (Mar 19, 2010)

26. Purchased my first Tag this year.


----------



## masterying01 (Apr 3, 2010)

25 and got my first omega.....got first tag at 18.


----------



## AZMotorgod (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm 41.

Got my first TAG last year at 40.


----------



## cqcumber (Oct 15, 2009)

1st tag at 28
2nd tag inc next Wednesday, and im 29


----------



## ATC (Jan 19, 2010)

I must be on the wrong forum (LOL), I just turned 68.

Like Eeeb, I remember the day before quartz. All my watched were mechanical. 

My first chrono was in 1968, a military aviation winder called Gallet. Still have it, but it's pretty sick. Maybe I should have it looked at.


----------



## Don Tag (Jul 21, 2009)

75, had 4 and now have 2 and I love them both!!


----------



## ATC (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you Don Tag, looks like I have hope for more TAGS, I too love the one I have.


----------



## Don Tag (Jul 21, 2009)

75. Bought the first since they are named after me (really), have had 4 and now have two. Beautiful, well running older watches. Don


----------



## therb3 (Apr 11, 2010)

35 Carrera series


----------



## daveyd (Mar 9, 2010)

41 - and just got first F1 a few weeks ago. Didn't care too much about watches until recently when a friend got me interested with his Tags and omega...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Don Tag said:


> 75. Bought the first since they are named after me (really), have had 4 and now have two. Beautiful, well running older watches. Don


Don, post some pics in a new thread! Personally I love seeing well running old watches, especially if they are Heuers. |>


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Don Tag said:


> 75. Bought the first since they are named after me (really), have had 4 and now have two. Beautiful, well running older watches. Don


Amazing, Don !

You should join the company, too. Don TAG, and Jack Heuer !


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

45

1st TAG @ 29
2nd TAG @ 44


----------



## petermk (Apr 10, 2010)

33... got my first TAG yesterday, the Mercedes Benz SLR Calibre S


----------



## jtcuncc (Jul 9, 2009)

32
First tag for 32nd b-day last July (Carrera Day/Date)
Second tag for Christmas (Aquagraph)
It's an addiction.....:-!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Thwizzit said:


> 45
> 
> 1st TAG @ 29
> 2nd TAG @ 44


One of the most romantic pictures I've seen here.

"Generations"...


----------



## bobacosta (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm 56 and own an SEL for 22 years. 
Bob


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2006)

58 next week- bought my first TAG in 1986


----------



## Carrera 3 (Nov 9, 2008)

1st Tag - 2008 When I was 36 - Aquaracer - Quartz. Then I got sick and bought more. The Twin Time Carrera and the TT Carrera Automatic and the Carrera Chronograph Tachy in 2009. 

This year...38 tried on a few of my want to haves...the GC 17RS, Calibre S Aquaracer 43mms and the Carrera Day Date...Too big for me so I'm just holding back with Tags at the moment...

Still very much a TAG fan. Nothing wrong with just admiring....right guys?


----------



## Sherwooddavid (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm 55 and received my first Tag (Link auto) from my wife for a retirement gift last year. I since then purchased a Rolex SS Daytona & a Aquaracer Chronotimer but my Tag Link is my favorite.


----------



## iceseven (Apr 15, 2010)

I am 44 and just got my first TAG.


----------



## iceseven (Apr 15, 2010)

I am 44 and just got my first TAG, a 2000 Executive Automatic, love this watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy to see we have some long time loyal owners here


----------



## wdrazek (Feb 7, 2008)

50, and on my 2nd Tag. Both F1 chrono's. Sold the Indy 500 and kept the Ferarri red. Purchased when I was 48.


----------



## big (Dec 27, 2009)

25 when I had my first black faced Monaco chronograph.
Had the love for the classics afterwards, with SLR chronograph cal 36-R and Monza cal 36.

Now I'm 26


----------



## Bushido69 (Nov 3, 2008)

Bought my first T/H (Kirium chrono) when I was 28. Purchased the Auto version of it and an Aquaracer chrono quartz since then. Im 41 now and still have them, though I dont wear them as much as I used to.


----------



## Judgetribe (Jan 13, 2009)

G'day guy and gals, I got my first TAG when I was with the ADF as it was recommended as a reliable timepiece NEVER looked back.By the way I'm 41


----------



## Devilsbum (Apr 21, 2010)

41 1/2


----------



## tkdino (Apr 9, 2010)

im 20 turning 21 in six mths. very happy to own my first tag now =)=)


----------



## kls120 (Apr 20, 2010)

just turned 21


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

24. yeah!


----------



## Cristian Popa (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 34 and I have been an owner since being 32.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

30 here...Just got my first TAG for an anniversary gift from the wife (7 years!)


----------



## Darrint (Jan 4, 2011)

42


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm 20, although technically I won't get my WAN2111 for another four months when I turn 21. Nevertheless, it is sitting in my cupboard waiting. A family legacy, everyone gets a Tag at 21.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

mykii said:


> I'm 20, although technically I won't get my WAN2111 for another four months when I turn 21. Nevertheless, it is sitting in my cupboard waiting. A family legacy, everyone gets a Tag at 21.


Cool family!!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> Cool family!!


Eeeb, you were first again !


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

enricodepaoli said:


> Eeeb, you were first again !


Sometimes I think I live here...


----------



## douglas555 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just bought my first age age 42


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought my first TAG Heuer when I was 26. I'm now 27.


----------



## apgan (Dec 16, 2009)

I was 25 when I bought my first Tag. I just bought a 2nd one used, am 29 now


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Eeeb said:


> Sometimes I think I live here...


my girlfriend thinks the same about me ! lol


----------



## LAL6 (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought my first when I was 25. I'm 29 now, and have 3 TAGs.


----------



## bradharro (Jul 3, 2010)

Bought my first 7 months ago at age 35


----------



## sparacing (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 37 and just got my first TAG back in October 2010...Grand Carrera GMT


----------



## RotaryRx7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just turned 40 and have my first Tag inbound


----------



## chiko323 (May 28, 2009)

Owner since age 15... I'm 16 now


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

chiko323 said:


> Owner since age 15... I'm 16 now


Chiko, take care of your TAGs. You will be very proud of them when you are my age !


----------



## rhyno46 (Nov 28, 2010)

31 - picked up a Carrera day date in November. Added a breitling navitimer world and a montbrilliant datora in December.


----------



## JarrodS (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my first last year, which I've since flipped but replaced with two more. Feeling like an oldster here at only 41 :-d


----------



## Locotime (Apr 18, 2009)

43. Have collected watches forever, but got the first TAG when I was 40, now that was a long wait, but well worth it!!


----------



## MattTheCat5 (Jan 7, 2011)

21 just purchased my first watch.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

I was 32 when I bought my TAG, a 1500, that was *cough years ago. Still keeps perfect time.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my first at age 40, my second just a couple of months ago at age 59.


----------



## dwayne (Jun 30, 2010)

1st at 26 link calibre 6
2nd at 30 grand carrera 17rs


----------



## kori (Dec 12, 2010)

I have 21,owner since 17.


----------



## tj001 (Nov 5, 2010)

39, I bought a proffesional 2000 in Oct this year


----------



## boatdrinks (Nov 16, 2008)

Bought my first TAG at 35......58 now and I still have it.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

let's see pictures !!!


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

Got my first at 37, 44 now


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

37.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Got my Tag at age 18. I'm 20 now.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

27

Acquired my BNIB TAG on an impulsive private trade. Though my trade offer wasn't horology related it was still a mechanically engineered unit of MIL SPEC precision hardware.

My crosshair is now on an F1 Calibre S.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm 34 with, as far as TAG Heuers go...

Formula One (CAH1112.BA0850)
Link (WJ110.BA0570)

I bought my first TAG from a friend about 11 or 12 years ago. It was one of those old small unisex Formula Ones, stainless case with the steel bracelet and plastic strap. I still have it packed away somewhere. I'll probably give it to one of my kids when they get old enough...


----------



## Steelhead (Jan 30, 2011)

42.

The Amex bill for my TAG hasn't arrived yet :-d


----------



## ashh (Apr 9, 2010)

20 here


----------



## eosdigital (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm 21 this year(birthday in Nov).

Got my Tag when i was 18th, though i admit it was a gift from my Dad rather than my own purchase


----------



## NickDTCHS (Jan 30, 2011)

26


----------



## RBNT (Jan 27, 2011)

36 here. Late starter. Tag F1 Chrono. Just picked up a Breitling SuperOcean and hoping to sort out a Blue Angels Eco from a member on here.

Queensland, Australia.


----------



## GDM (Dec 16, 2010)

I bought my first Tag at 23, and I just bought my second 3 weeks ago, and I am 41 now.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I was 44 when I bought my Tag (Carrera calibre S laptimer).


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

eosdigital said:


> I'm 21 this year(birthday in Nov).
> 
> Got my Tag when i was 18th, though i admit it was a gift from my Dad rather than my own purchase


What a pleasure it must be to look at your nice TAG and remember it was a gift from your dad !! Makes it the best watch you can possibly imagine !


----------



## gonzalesphotography (Jan 31, 2011)

I am 38 and just acquired my Tag Carrera...


----------



## MrTW (Oct 28, 2010)

36 and just today received my first Tag.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats to all new owners. I know the feeling ! And I never get tired.


----------



## castorx (Feb 5, 2011)

bought my first Tag at 25, I'm 29 now.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm 29 and a proud owner of the following Tag Heuer:

Monaco Heuer CS2110 Re-edition
Monaco CW2110, CAW2111 and CAW2113
Monza Calibre 36 CR5110
Carrera CV2010
Formula One CAH1112


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm 29 and a proud owner of the following Tag Heuer:
> 
> Monaco Heuer CS2110 Re-edition
> Monaco CW2110, CAW2111 and CAW2113
> ...


no, I won't ask again ! :-d


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

54. I was 34-35 when I bought my Tag so I guess it's getting up there in age as well. 










I no longer like the grey dial so thinking of redialing it to black. Dislike the hands too so they would get changed out. I don't care about messing up the "authenticity" as I've had the watch this long so it's probably going nowhere.

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

BruceS said:


> 54. I was 34-35 when I bought my Tag so I guess it's getting up there in age as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your 1500 is BEAUTIFUL. PLEEEEAAAASE don't touch it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

enricodepaoli said:


> your 1500 is BEAUTIFUL. PLEEEEAAAASE don't touch it !!!!!!!!!!


LOL, I know it's attractive, but I find it very hard to read sometimes. I seem to recall Rolex Yachtmaster owners having the same problem with the silver dial. The thing is, I really like the case. It's from the era when dive watches didn't have to be friggin' huge. I would just like to make the watch useable for me. It's not worth selling as I couldn't get hardly anything for it. That's the only reason I've held onto it so long, to be honest. It's been a reliable watch all these years though, despite how people put the movement down. 

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

BruceS said:


> LOL, I know it's attractive, but I find it very hard to read sometimes. I seem to recall Rolex Yachtmaster owners having the same problem with the silver dial. The thing is, I really like the case. It's from the era when dive watches didn't have to be friggin' huge. I would just like to make the watch useable for me. It's not worth selling as I couldn't get hardly anything for it. That's the only reason I've held onto it so long, to be honest. It's been a reliable watch all these years though, despite how people put the movement down.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bruce


Bruce, it seems easier for people to talk things down, than to say good things. That's life. It's just how it is. People tend to talk bad things about TAG quartz watches, because TAG Heuer is a brand that does not cost as high as Rolexes, but it really shakes the market. TAG bothers the hell out of other brands and fans thereof. Rolex nowadays does not make quartz and they (also nowadays) make all their movements. Fact is, they have sourced movements in the past, and they have had quartz in the past. They even had gold plated watches. Patek has quartz, Cartier sources movements and also has MANY quartz models. But... TAG is often talked down just because they bother other brands. That is MY view. I do not like all TAG models and I do not like all TAG marketing approaches. But I think the brand is very cool. They manage to compete and again, to bother most of the brands out there.

Back to your watch...I know a guy that also has a 1500, and he had the same issue as you. (couldn't read the time so well). He changed his dial to white.

Well, I personally LOVE your gray dial. And your watch in general ! No matter how much it is worth. It is beautiful, has a historical case shape and dial color. The colored logo goes VERY nicely on that dial !! The index marks are NICE and the mercedes hands are VERY NICE.

I would not change the dial.. the reading is not that bad. And if you touch those hands, we will not be friend anymore !!! LOL

Cheers !

Enrico


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

enricodepaoli said:


> Bruce, it seems easier for people to talk things down, than to say good things. That's life. It's just how it is. People tend to talk bad things about TAG quartz watches, because TAG Heuer is a brand that does not cost as high as Rolexes, but it really shakes the market. TAG bothers the hell out of other brands and fans thereof. Rolex nowadays does not make quartz and they (also nowadays) make all their movements. Fact is, they have sourced movements in the past, and they have had quartz in the past. They even had gold plated watches. Patek has quartz, Cartier sources movements and also has MANY quartz models. But... TAG is often talked down just because they bother other brands. That is MY view. I do not like all TAG models and I do not like all TAG marketing approaches. But I think the brand is very cool. They manage to compete and again, to bother most of the brands out there.
> 
> Back to your watch...I know a guy that also has a 1500, and he had the same issue as you. (couldn't read the time so well). He changed his dial to white.
> 
> ...


 You're starting to convince me Enrico. 

For what it would cost for a dial and hands replacement, and probably a service too as it's never had one, I could buy something cheap and interesting (and I'm not talking about sending it to TH either). As far as the movement goes, what is there to complain about. I'd say this watches longevity with nothing but battery changes, and me doing it the past couple of times, is proof enough. I'm sure there have been some lemons. There are in every brand, no matter how good the parts are. All I know is this watch has been ticking away for 15 or 16 years, at least, and it's still fine. What more can you say? 

Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

and it still looks new ! How do you change the battery yourself ? Never done it... what tool do you use ? Do you use any lubing/grease on the rubber ring ?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

enricodepaoli said:


> and it still looks new ! How do you change the battery yourself ? Never done it... what tool do you use ? Do you use any lubing/grease on the rubber ring ?


Oh it has it's WABI, but not too much. Easy to change a battery. You just need a case back opener. It's all obvious once opened. Grease the seal and screw the back on. Done. Of course I can't pressure test it, but I don't dive anymore. So long as the seal is ok, everything should be fine. Quartz chronos may need a reset to get the hands aligned. That can be a real pain and I'd rather not do it, but I've got one now I'm still trying to get reset properly. Give me a mechanical chrono anyday, lol!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

hehehe but what exact tool and grease do you use ? I have no idea. Never done it...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure what brand my caseback opener is. It's not an expensive one though. If you google them you'll find plenty. Properly you should have a plastic tweezer as you're really not supposed to touch batteries, but I've never bothered. I should buy some though. Use silicon grease. I think I found mine on ebay. Doesn't matter what brand. That's all you need, really. 

My watchmaker back in the US never charged me for battery changes. I spent enough money in there on mechanicals, lol. I do know that they paid about 25 cents for the batteries and it took less than ten minutes to do the job. For that they charged others a lot. Apparently they made more money on battery changes than on servicing mechanicals!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

nice, thanks for the info. Do you have any experience with those BALL caseback openers ? Is your opener one of those that have three tips ?

don't touch that 1500 !!! lol


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't have a Ball opener. Mine is a 3 prong, but it doesn't fit all of my watches. The best openers can take completely different heads, or whatever they're called. Then you buy the appropriate head for the watch brand or type. I just make do. Not always in the best way though.


----------



## RaE (Feb 9, 2011)

This is an old post, but I'm a graduate student and just turned 24.....have two TAGs: an Aquaracer Quartz and a Carrera Automatic. Love both  Its great to see such a diversity of watch lovers on here!!


----------



## Wasagi (Feb 9, 2011)

Just started and I'm 34


----------



## Mousey377 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was 21 when i got my Tag


----------



## blama215 (Nov 14, 2009)

im 47 Tag is my most recent purchase.


----------



## j.t90 (Feb 14, 2011)

Was 20 when i got it now 21


----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

Just bought brown Carrera day-date @ 26. Love it but already looking for next thing - Anonimo?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my F1 when I was 25... 30 now, but still like to wear it once in awhile. It was the first watch I bought that was over $100, and still like the look of it, don't think it'll leave the collection anytime soon.


----------



## ooral (Feb 14, 2011)

Formula 1 when I was 30, 35 now. Love the look and wear it a lot, gets more comments than my Seamaster Chrono....


----------



## Daniel Z (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 17, though I do not own one at the moment, I'm buying a Carrera in a few months  Can't wait !


----------



## ebenck (Feb 22, 2011)

New to the forum, so I never saw this thread before.

Going to be 50 on March 22, 2011 !

To celebrate, I just purchased my first TAG, Link Calibre 6 black dial. Replaced my 25 year old "Original" Swiss Army Watch, red trimmed dial. Stem finally pulled out ! Love wearing my Link every day !


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Near as makes no difference to 25 now, I was 22 when I got my Monaco Vintage. Very nearly almost bought a Formula 1 chrono at 21, then very nearly almost bought one again at 22 and went with the Chase-Durer UDT instead. If they had the Grand Date at 44mm back then, I probably would have gotten it, but the 41mm F1 didn't do it for me after having the UDT on my wrist. Looking to pick up a black Monaco chrono soon, used, as a new "everyday" watch for the office.


----------



## jtw9301 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got my first at 19, It is an early Blue 1000 model, 1991 I beleive, I got it for less than $100 on ebay because it was engraved "Love Donna". Now 27 and have made a hobby of them!

Why did I want a Tag Heuer at 19? 

Here's the story, when I was a freshman in high school a family member ended up with extra tickets to the American Heart Association Annual Ball, I ended up sitting next to a beautiful woman almost twice my age (I was smitten). She and another lady had a discussion how they would only date men with nice watches, as they cared about knowing the time and being on time. No question about it, I needed a good watch! It only took 4 years, thank you Donna!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

jtw9301 said:


> Got my first at 19, It is an early Blue 1000 model, 1991 I beleive, I got it for less than $100 on ebay because it was engraved "Love Donna". Now 27 and have made a hobby of them!
> 
> Why did I want a Tag Heuer at 19?
> 
> Here's the story, when I was a freshman in high school a family member ended up with extra tickets to the American Heart Association Annual Ball, I ended up sitting next to a beautiful woman almost twice my age (I was smitten). She and another lady had a discussion how they would only date men with nice watches, as they cared about knowing the time and being on time. No question about it, I needed a good watch! It only took 4 years, thank you Donna!


Still have Donna ? Can you post a picture ?!


----------



## ejot (Mar 3, 2011)

Twenty-five.


----------



## chambers7867 (Mar 1, 2011)

25


----------



## trinity027 (Feb 11, 2006)

48 Today and got my first Tag as a birthday gift...


----------



## Frodo (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm 40.
Three kids. No sleep...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Frodo said:


> I'm 40.
> Three kids. No sleep...


Ah... young kids. It's the same the world over!!


----------



## ruthwall1 (Mar 10, 2011)

hi 35, new to the forum so hi from me


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm 23


----------



## madsupervilian (Mar 8, 2011)

25 years old as well. They were all given to me by my pops, my first watch was a movado kingmatic, i learnted to appreciate these watches over time. After some time my pops finally gave me the Tag professional chronograph auto, love it to death. I love all watches, all mechanical that is. Cant wait to get my hands on the breit,omega, etc. moving up the ladder


----------



## langn08 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im 25

I am really surprised at the number of "Millennial's" that support Tag Heuer! Good to see!


----------



## Rags122 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm 50...
My Tags are:
Aquaracer: WAF1110 & WAF1113.. I loved the black dial so much I just had to have it in blue.
2000 Profesional...


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

Got my first TAG at age 32...now 55 and have had at least 10 TAG watches since...I'm an Omega/TAG kinda guy I guess as my current rotation consists of a PO XL, SMP 300M Golden Eye and a TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M...


----------



## iliketags (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm 38 - bought my first tag back in '95 when I was around 22 and have 3 so far.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

26


----------



## carrera16 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im 22, but i bought my CV2A10 FC6235 when i was 21.


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

I was 23 I think when my folks bought my Indy 500. I was 32 when I bought the Caliper. And I bought my girlfriend her first, A Carrera Calibre 4 with diamond markers (she loves the shiny things in life) for her 30th birthday


----------



## pukematrixx (Mar 20, 2011)

Got my Kirium F1 at 18. Still wear it to this day.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess I can post on this thread again... I got my first one at 26 (I think). I wanted ONE everlasting watch, and chose a 2000 classic auto. I thought I'd never want another watch. And that was true until last year, after joining this forum for a while  Now, at 38, I am a proud owner of five much loved TAGs, including my original 2000 series.


----------



## O'Reilly (Mar 25, 2011)

O'Murphy said:


> Just bought brown Carrera day-date @ 26. Love it but already looking for next thing - Anonimo?


I have a brand new brown dial on brown strap 43mm Carrera day and date chrono on it's way...can't wait to strap that baby on!!!


----------



## TAG You're It (Apr 6, 2011)

23 now... got it as a 17th birthday present. Was my first "real" watch and have used it as my everyday watch since then.

First Post!


----------



## gigi_cro (Mar 17, 2010)

i'm 27, got the aquaracer when i was still 26... i belive i am somewhere the average age of a TAG owner


----------



## dennismc01 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm 50 and I just bought my first TAG Heuer, a Formula 1.


----------



## shorty1988 (Apr 7, 2011)

First TAG at age 22 here, aquaracer


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

37 now that I got the carrera but got my formula 1 about 5 years ago...


----------



## witch watch (Apr 17, 2011)

Was 27 when i got mine.


----------



## NicoB (Apr 18, 2011)

I got my Tag at 20. I'm 23 now.

So I've had mine for a few years, and having dealt with Tag Heuer direct-servicing in that time, I would certainly buy another Tag as my next watch.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

got both of mine at 25


----------



## tannerdsilva (Jan 10, 2011)

I am 15 (no I'm not joking) and I just got my first Tag Heuer.


----------



## cliffwatch (Sep 18, 2010)

30. Own a Tag Heuer Formula Grande Date (white dial / steel bracelet) and a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronotimer (black dial / steel bracelet).


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm 96, I think, but I can never remember where I put my Tag


----------



## MJMImages (Aug 13, 2010)

42 going on 12


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Would have been cool with a survey/poll for this. I'm 31 and got my first Tag earlier this month.


----------



## MJMImages (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang, lots of folks in their 20s with TAGs. When I was in my 20s I was serving my country and could barely afford beer.


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

MJMImages said:


> Dang, lots of folks in their 20s with TAGs. When I was in my 20s I was serving my country and could barely afford beer.


 Things have definitely changed in the world. I was thinking about that myself -- I'm 31 and I live in a new house and have a car that's just 3 years old. When my parents were 31, they could barely afford a half-decent flat and didn't even have a car. I guess it's the same thing with other types of "luxuries."

I wonder what the next generation will think about our standards today?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

djst said:


> Things have definitely changed in the world. I was thinking about that myself -- I'm 31 and I live in a new house and have a car that's just 3 years old. When my parents were 31, they could barely afford a half-decent flat and didn't even have a car. I guess it's the same thing with other types of "luxuries."
> 
> I wonder what the next generation will think about our standards today?


Given that standards of living are generally rising EVERYONE will have a TAGHeuer in 50 years!!


----------



## tnerbo (Mar 25, 2011)

Im 31 now, but got my first and only TAG when I was 26. It was a gift for myself after returning from Iraq safely.


----------



## grahamo (May 27, 2011)

Just bought my first TAG in March, was 23, am now 24!


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

First Heuer at age 16, a Niki Lauda Heuer Helmet clock. First Tag Heuer at around 28, the original vintage Formula 1. Now age 48 and 7 Tag Heuer watches later, my latest buy is a Monaco Grey Vintage limited edition.


----------



## Rescue (Aug 24, 2008)

27 now, have had a few tags since early 20s.


----------



## Hexnut (May 27, 2011)

Tag Kirium purchased at age 37. Tag Carrera purchased last week. Im 47.


----------



## bjornid (May 18, 2011)

I'm soon to be 35, got my TAG about a year ago.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

38. Just saying it again because I wanted to post this picture I just took


----------



## dendrophobe (May 10, 2011)

24, and got my first one a few weeks ago.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

26 now - bought my own TAG when i was 25 (GC Cablibre 8)
got my first TAG when i was 23 after graduation (Aqua racer - but got taken when my apartment was robbed!)


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I just turned 35 and bought my first tag a few months ago. I haven't been able to afford, nor could justify the cost of one until now. My first two have been aquaracers, which I absolutely love the style and modest size of. My third tag is on my way in the mail right now, a new F1. I'm not sure if I'm going to like the fact that it says "Tag Heuer" on the side of the case, and I'm not sure why they feel the need to do that, but I'm excited to get it though!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The F1 is an icon, like the Aquaracer. Over the years the bezel has gotten a lot more solid... of course, the watch has gotten bigger and more expensive too. But the are still a great value.

Personally, I like the TAGHeuer etched into the side... but no one really sees it.


----------



## veejae (May 18, 2010)

im 22 this year, got my dd when i was 21.


----------



## lamigra_400 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got my first TAG at the tender age of 30, I am now 33 and I have purchased one every year.


----------



## blackcatdm (Jun 17, 2011)

32- Aquaracer WAP2010BA0830


----------



## fspider (Apr 1, 2011)

My son will be 18 in a few days, as a gift i have just bought him a Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010. His first of many i hope, but next time he pays:-d


----------



## erreeffe (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 45 now, and got my first "serious" watch that started the bug and my watch collection when I was 39: a great Tag Heuer Carrera Twin Time white dial I unfortunately sold some time ago!!
But now I'm back on tracks with a Monaco, ciao
R


----------



## OwenMeasures (Jun 28, 2011)

19  Recently joined the TAG Heuer Revolution!!


----------



## Tagema (Jun 26, 2011)

18. Hopefully many more years of fine watches to come!


----------



## much_gtr (Jun 18, 2011)

twenty years ol


----------



## OwenMeasures (Jun 28, 2011)

i am 19 and just bought myself this...


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

we got some early starters here! not only having the pleasure to wear a TAG, but also contributing here at the forum. Congrats. Enjoy the watch and the forum.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Age of 29 ,first Tag :


----------



## asiafish (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my first TAG at 19 (had a Heuer at 17, stolen at 18), am 43 now with five TAG Heuers, including the one I bought 24-years-ago and happen to be wearing today.


----------



## 6grand (Jun 29, 2011)

35.


----------



## asiafish (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been serving my country (Army Reserve) since I was 17 and still am today at 43. I also still have the Tag Heuer that I wore to basic training (2000 Quartz Professional chrono) and it remains my rough duty watch.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I've always thought of Tag as being a lot of people's first 'real' watch, often in your 20's and being a smart choice.


----------



## Westflorida (Aug 10, 2006)

I am 31, my father bought me my first Tag when I was 19 (quartz 200 series, or something like that)

I just got a new Tag yesterday, Aquaracer 500M chronograph


----------



## KaiTak (May 30, 2011)

I got my first and only Tag at 26 and will be turning 40 next month.


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm 25, 26 next month... got my tag when i was 24 though. I was 23 when i got my ML, first automatic.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

I turned 44 yesterday and bought my first TAG Heuer 5 weeks ago..


----------



## jargan04 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm 25 and just got my 2nd tag.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm 18, but I got my Link Auto chronograph at 15.


----------



## hamdys (Dec 7, 2009)

57 here and just got my first Tag this week


----------



## imito (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm 32 yo, old enough and rich enough to afford my first Tag. I bought it 2 days ago |>


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I collect vintage Heuers. I'm 61.


----------



## dominichimself (May 28, 2008)

27 here, been collecting watches since 3 yrs back but only my first tag today


----------



## Mr.ote (Feb 9, 2010)

hi there,im 25 yo.my 1st TAG : 2000qrtz


----------



## stevenw (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi 46 now first Tag 32, since then tissot t touch, recently Rado & Ball. Now considering another Tag (first one ruined by watchmakers faulty battery change


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my fist TAG Heuer watch on my 15th birthday.
My second at age 23, and my third right before I got married at age 27.

hopefully I can be able to buy more in the future. I really like this brand, i am actually wearing my first TAG professional right now, still works perfectly 12 years after.


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO (Dec 13, 2010)

1st TAG (Link 16 in blue) and 1st descent watch for my 40th birthday.... |>


Which doesn't occur until the end of December this year o|


/r

Allen


----------



## gabs2012 (Sep 20, 2011)

24


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

Man some of you guys are really young. Makes me curious what everyone does for a living. I'm 29 and kicking around the idea of picking up a Tag on sale or used next spring/summer. I've been a watch person since I was a kid but didn't really grow up with much. Didn't get my first decent watch till I got married and my wife bought me a Seiko Kinetic. Then recently I've started to grow my collection with some decent pieces.


----------



## gabs2012 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm 24 and I bought myself my first serious watch a month ago; a Tag Aquaracer 500m . Technically it's my 2nd serious watch since I flipped my pre-owned Breitling SO (which I owned for less than a month) for it.


----------



## BMWags (Aug 19, 2011)

Just turned 26. Got a new Aquaracer. Hopefully a rolex by next bday. 

Bought it myself I should add. I wish I could get gifts like that! Lol


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

You could have skipped this step and gone for a pre-owned Rolex. But I personally thing you are better off now. |>



BMWags said:


> Just turned 26. Got a new Aquaracer. Hopefully a rolex by next bday.
> 
> Bought it myself I should add. I wish I could get gifts like that! Lol


----------



## IronDave (Jul 27, 2011)

25 years young . . . but I was 24 when I got my first Tag.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fist tag at 30. Next tag at 31.


----------



## M500 (Oct 7, 2011)

First Tag at 19, now 33 - currently have 2 Tag's after flipping 6 in-between.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

29. Bought my 1st Tag a year and 1/2 go and second one about a month ago.

Not to stir crap up, but how are the under 22s affording 2K watches? Unless you've invented Facebook.


----------



## RMC_SS_LDO (Dec 13, 2010)

Crate410 said:


> Not to stir crap up, but how are the under 22s affording 2K watches? Unless you've invented Facebook.


Not stirring crap; legit question...

I waited 4 decades. Not be-grudging anyone but I am curious myself. Perhaps a good topic for another thread??

I can say without malice that if someone came into a nice item due to a gift or good fortune good for them, but I am honestly curious myself nonetheless...

/r

Allen


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Crate410 said:


> 29. Bought my 1st Tag a year and 1/2 go and second one about a month ago.
> 
> Not to stir crap up, but how are the under 22s affording 2K watches? Unless you've invented Facebook.


I once watched a review on youtube of a Tudor Hydronaut. The kid went with Tudor because on his student budget he couldnt afford a Rolex.

I remember when i was a student, my big delema was should i get a 24 of domestic or import.


----------



## evarak (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm 34 and got in January my first Heuer as a gift from my wife.


----------



## M500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Crate410 said:


> Not to stir crap up, but how are the under 22s affording 2K watches? Unless you've invented Facebook.


Fair question.

I have always made an effort to get what I want from life and always look out for opportunities to get what I want from a young age.

My first Tag was F1 Chrono I bought from a pawnbroker in as new condition with box and papers, like I said, I wanted a Tag and found the way to get what I wanted.

Since then, getting things has been easier and easier because of this attitude and also the extra income this attitbrink wings with it.

I say, if you want something special, you need to look at every possible way of getting what you want rather than making excuses why you "can't".

My 2c


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm 26; got my Carrera last year.


----------



## arcade16 (May 4, 2011)

Crate410 said:


> 29. Bought my 1st Tag a year and 1/2 go and second one about a month ago.
> 
> Not to stir crap up, but how are the under 22s affording 2K watches? Unless you've invented Facebook.


A fair question. I'm 19, on my second Tag, a Carrera.

I have been self employed for 2 years while also in my second year of University currently.

I am a fairly prominent YouTube revenue partner and I publish apps to the iTunes store that do reasonabley well.

No complaints here!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

arcade16 said:


> I am a fairly prominent YouTube revenue partner and I publish apps to the iTunes store that do reasonabley well.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


Why aren't you publishing to Blackberry App world Mr 9930?


----------



## christech81 (Apr 11, 2009)

40 now, currently own 1 x Heuer, 2 x Tag Heuer (plus a few Rolexes etc). 

Bought my first Heuer when I was 20, traded down from a Rolex Datejust (16233, Blue Dial, Roman numerals, steel and yellow metal jubilee bracelet).


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Making an effort to get what you want is good. A trait that will help late ron.

Just speaking about me, at 20 I didnt even have 1K to "get what I wanted." So it's a bit weird.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

arcade16 said:


> A fair question. I'm 19, on my second Tag, a Carrera.
> 
> I have been self employed for 2 years while also in my second year of University currently.
> 
> ...


Good for you man. When I was 19 I was more interested in... better not to give you "bad" suggestions. lol. But thats cool. I didnt have a comfortable income till 26 or so.


----------



## onehandedwatchman (Aug 28, 2011)

32 years old, Got my Tag at 31 as a wedding gift.


----------



## arcade16 (May 4, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> Why aren't you publishing to Blackberry App world Mr 9930?


Nah, Blackberry's platform and developer tools are pretty weak compared to ios.

The Blackberry is just a good way to keep up with emails 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9930 using Tapatalk


----------



## AxelsHumanDad (Aug 15, 2006)

48 and not counting. Tag Link is 2 years old. love this watch.


----------



## Nicholas Moore (Oct 11, 2011)

I am 24 and I got my first Tag and Omega this year. I have my first Rolex in layaway but probably will not be able to get it out until my birthday at the end of January.


----------



## jmb151 (Sep 22, 2011)

15 here  Worked over holidays and bought myself a Red Tag F1 with Red rubber strap!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

jmb151 said:


> 15 here  Worked over holidays and bought myself a Red Tag F1 with Red rubber strap!


This is one of the reasons I like TAGHeuer. Work and save and you can buy one at 15. They have entry level as well as high level. And they are all good watches. No Swatch brand has the breadth of market TAG covers.

Since most folks stay within their first brand if they like it and it has an upwards migration path, I predict a good future for TAGHeuer for decades to come.


----------



## Sam63 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bought my Steve McQueen when I was 45 in 2008 next one will be next year as an early 50th to myself.


----------



## Hin53 (Oct 16, 2011)

28


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was a jr. high student, I saw some of my friends wore TAG. At that time I wore Casio G-Shock. I wanted to get TAG, but it's a bit expensive and my parents wouldn't buy for me. Now I run my own business and afford it. I bought my first TAG when I was 27, Link Calibre S. Now I have 3 more; Formula1, Aquaracer, Carrera 1887. I think I will never get enough of it  But next, I'm looking forward to acquire Mercedez SLK


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> This is one of the reasons I like TAGHeuer. Work and save and you can buy one at 15. They have entry level as well as high level. And they are all good watches. No Swatch brand has the breadth of market TAG covers.
> 
> Since most folks stay within their first brand if they like it and it has an upwards migration path, I predict a good future for TAGHeuer for decades to come.


Very true. Although I have "researched" Omega and there is one rolex (the 39mm explorer) that I might consider, I have a clear preference for the 2 watch brands that I 1st started my collection with. One of them was a Tag. Have 2 and expect there will be a 3rd next year.


----------



## Little Squid (Oct 23, 2011)

35. Lost my virginity to TAG at 17


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

Crate410 said:


> Very true. Although I have "researched" Omega and there is one rolex (the 39mm explorer) that I might consider, I have a clear preference for the 2 watch brands that I 1st started my collection with. One of them was a Tag. Have 2 and expect there will be a 3rd next year.


Agreed!


----------



## Natural (Nov 30, 2011)

25


----------



## J.JUN (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm 29 this yr and I've got my 1st TAG last yr Dec 2011. Had always wanted a TAG since I started work 4 yrs ago. I always tell myself I'll get one when I get my annual bonus or when I get my promotion but never did I really do so till couple months ago!

Next target: Omega Seamaster SMP before they are out of production (again! Those TAGs that I wanted had all went out of production by the time I wanna pull the trigger....)


----------



## Jing-leBelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all, I'm 25 years old and I got my first tag F1 series as my birthday present in Nov'11. It's my weekend & outing watch as I'd bought a Seiko SNZF21K1 as my working watch. Hehe.. Love my sporty look of the tag!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Got my first Tag at age of 21 but sold it off. Buy another one 2 years ago which is my only Tag Aqua racer chronograph. I'm 33years old.


----------



## Rachdanon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm 39. Tag got my attention through the Kirium when it came out (early 2000s?). Felt it was too pricey and extravagant to pay that much for a watch, so I bought Seikos. Suddenly at 39, the Tag bug hit me after 2 years of not wearing a watch...and I got 2 within a month Carrera and the 500m.


----------



## 04jtb (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm 18 and have wanted a 2000 professional for years, finally got one early this year


----------



## qadhi (Nov 24, 2011)

32 with a Monaco Calibre 12 blue dial


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

26 with my grand carerra. Got it about 2 years ago, got into my professional work a week after turning 22.


----------



## Jomama (Jan 12, 2012)

36, Ive been wanting a Tag for years. I guess the wife just got sick of me staring at them online or talking about them so she got me:

TAG Heuer CAT2010.BA0952 Link Chronograph 

Love it!


----------



## HermanCo (Feb 10, 2012)

My first TAG at 24, was an s/el with a black face. It was my first "nice" watch and really ignited my passion for watches. I'm 39 now and I still wear it a few times a year. Can't believe people are calling it "vintage". Are 15 year old watches vintage?


----------



## cookiee (Jan 11, 2012)

Got mine when I was 26 - Carrera automatic chrono calibre 16!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

HermanCo said:


> My first TAG at 24, was an s/el with a black face. It was my first "nice" watch and really ignited my passion for watches. I'm 39 now and I still wear it a few times a year. Can't believe people are calling it "vintage". Are 15 year old watches vintage?


Theoretically vintage is over 20 years old. But in practice it varies from case to case. If a company's products date back to 1800 and a major change happened after, let's say, 1920... then, the real vintage ones are the ones prior to 1920... The vintage HEUER watches are the ones from the 60s... 70s... but TAG HEUER watches are not that old. They have been remodeled or facelifted after the year 2000... so, the 80s and 90s are vintage for them...


----------



## lamboalex (Sep 10, 2011)

32


----------



## AgeD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm 25, bought my first Formula 1 Chrono Red Dial at 21, and just purchased my Aquaracer Caliber S yesterday.


----------



## minjiehu (Jan 4, 2012)

26 and i bought my first Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 17 RS2, though after my recent experiences with quality and the service departments, it will likely be my first and last Tag.:think:


----------



## APZ06 (Feb 8, 2012)

worked 2 jobs and saved my pennies to get 1st tag at 16


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm part owners of a TAG Heuer S/EL. I'm 16. It's my dad's watch, he never wears it.


----------



## Kawfee (Jul 8, 2010)

33 now. Got my first Tag when I was 27 - Grand Carerra Calibre 17


----------



## seikotic (Aug 25, 2011)

40


----------



## Seki (Dec 15, 2011)

Got my first 1 @ 23. Now im 32.


----------



## threeputt (Jul 26, 2010)

54


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm fifteen and have a TAG Heuer Carrera Day and Date Limited Edition and a TAG Heuer Kirium.


----------



## gio_seven (Dec 26, 2011)

Got my 1st Tag (an F1) as a present from my parents when I was 14, 20 years later and I'm still very much into the brand 
My daily beater is an Aquaracer 500m Chrono. Oh and I'm 34 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuzz666 (Feb 14, 2012)

18 years old new in the watch zine own a

*T*ag *H*euer *A*quaracer *Q*uartz *WAB*1112.http://i.imgur.com/0oWyJ.jpg

^^


----------



## 1887 (Feb 15, 2012)

62 ...Can you guess, which one?


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

I love my Tags and had them for almost 15 years now and I am 31 and going strong!!!!


----------



## mirza (Aug 5, 2011)

21. I own two Tag Huer watches. For the record, I didn't receive either of them as a gift but instead paid for them myself with my agency gig


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

A TAGHeuer 2000 classic auto was my first great watch. Bought it when I had just turned 26. (on my wrist right now. Amazing watch)

Now at 39, I have a small collection of 7 pieces. All TAGs/Heuers. Absolutely love them.


----------



## Jaffar (Dec 10, 2007)

Got my first TAG at 18, midsize 2000 two tone. I just picked up a 3000 full size at 20


----------



## otta (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm 17. Got my Tag Heuer Professional 200m as a gift when I was 14. I love the watch!


----------



## ramzchillin (Feb 2, 2012)

New to this cimmunity, just sharing.

Got my first tag when i was 16. Tag Heuer Professional.

Now I am 23, got myself a Heuer 300 SLR.


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm 25... got my first TAG (two-tone professional) when I was 14 (my Dad has an older model of the watch and so I wanted to be just like him!) and I got an Aquaracer when I graduated from college three years ago.


----------



## sunspot2013 (Jun 23, 2009)

Bought my first TAG at 20, a white-dialed F1, as a present to myself after my first successful semester of straight A's while working (wasn't until my third semester in college). At that time I knew nothing about watches, only that TAG Heuer timed F1 races and I loved F1. Five years later I *finally* started getting into watches and after a few Omegas (had to satisfy that James Bond itch from childhood), I came back home and have had a couple of Carreras, McQueen Monaco and now am "settled" with my Silverstone and Monaco. I am now 27.


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought my first Tag at 35,then at 38 and i am now 39.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice to see such young people with TAGs. Nicer to see them keeping them in their growing TAG collections..


----------



## kiger0183 (Feb 25, 2012)

29 - Been working hard to afford and purchase my own Tag. Just picked up my first


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

kiger0183 said:


> 29 - Been working hard to afford and purchase my own Tag. Just picked up my first


about the same age I got my first TAG. Great feeling. Be advised this can be addictive  Congrats for the good taste.


----------



## kiger0183 (Feb 25, 2012)

enricodepaoli said:


> about the same age I got my first TAG. Great feeling. Be advised this can be addictive  Congrats for the good taste.


Man I can tell haha. It wont be too long before #2 comes along. Love it!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

kiger0183 said:


> Man I can tell haha. It wont be too long before #2 comes along. Love it!


kieger, when I got my first one, about twelve years ago, I wanted a watch to be my only good watch for life. My plan was going well and for almost ten years it was my everyday great watch... it was all going well until I came across this forum. lol... Now I have seven Heuer/TAGHeuer pieces. But since I filled my watch box, I parked my collection for a while. And I am VERY satisfied!

You are very welcome to the forum!


----------



## oldae (Feb 24, 2012)

i'm 32 and recently bought the tag heuer aquaracer waf2110


----------



## llaw99 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm 27 but I bought my Carrera when I was 22.


----------



## gio_seven (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my first tag as a gift from my parents when I was 14. It was a very reliable F1 quartz model. Tried other brands over the years, got a Link WJ1110 a few years ago, and a 500m Aquaracer Chrono CAJ2110 last year when I celebrated my 
34th birthday


----------



## Andy Tian (Feb 1, 2012)

I got a 2000 Eclusive quartz when i was in college. Wore it for about 15 years before i got a Glashütte Original senator chronograph as a gift that reignited my interest in watches. At about the same time i came across the newly launched carrera 1887 black dial with bracelet which i bought for everyday use so as not wear out the leather strap on the GO. However i soon found it hard getting the carrera off my wrist! Nevermind the GO's stature as a serious manufacture with impecable pedigree. I then felt it was a waste keeping the GO as i don't enjoy wearing it that much so i sold it to help fund my latest piece. A monaco vintage cal 11 about a few days ago  A pre 33rd birthday gift to myself


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Some great stories here. I fully respect and enjoy these long term relationships to these very personal belongings.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Age 28 ......


----------



## officesloth (Mar 1, 2012)

21 when i get mine in tomorrow. paying off with my paycheck.
hoping to pick up a few more different watches within the next few years.


----------



## CliveO (Feb 28, 2012)

I am 31 and I have had my Tag for about 6 years now. So reliable and accurate even to this day, I love it!


----------



## KylePavao (Dec 12, 2011)

26. I have a Tag Carrera Automatic Calibre 5. 
Other watches... Oris Divers Date
Tutima DI300
Fortis Flieger Cockpit


----------



## pradeep77 (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 34. Present tags - Carrera cv2013 and Link auto Chrono.


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

I will be 30 shortly.

Bought my first ever TAG. Have been dreaming about it for more than a decade! A humble Automatic Calibre 5 Carrera 39MM

Hope to get another in near future.

Best,
JWNY


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

I am 59,just got my first Tag Aquaracer as an early 60th Birthday present,very early,its not until February next year!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

sjb said:


> I am 59,just got my first Tag Aquaracer as an early 60th Birthday present,very early,its not until February next year!


That's about the age I got my first TAG ... actually a Heuer. I like vintage! But I own more now.... I bet you will too!


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

I got a 300M Aquaracer with the alarm about 2 years ago as a gift from my older brother for graduating college when I was 23. I didn't know much about watches, and all I knew about Tag was that it was the Tiger Woods watch company lol. Anyway, I got it, and I never wore it. I found out how much it cost, and I was afraid to wear something that was like $1700 or whatever.

I got a "real" job about 5 months later, and I started wearing it to work. Then I noticed all the scratches, and said to myself "Oh no I can't wear this I'm ruining it!" I told that to my brother and he basically called me a moron and said wear the watch haha. I still didn't take his advice though, I only wore it on occasion. 

Then one day a few months ago, my fiance wanted to get a watch. We went to the Fossil store, and while she was looking around I tried on some random things. They were kind of cool, but I then saw one that I thought was really, really nice. It was all ceramic, and it just "felt" different. That's when it stated... In a Fossil watch store... Because when I got home I went and got my Tag, and it was like the light shinning "Ahhhhhhhh" moment.

Now I'm 25, and I wear my Tag often, own a Seiko 5, that ceramic Fossil and one other, and I'm currently working OT and saving for my next Tag. Which I actually have already, but have not paid for yet. I'm buying it used from my brother, a Carrera Day Date, black face, steel bracelet, oh so nice.

Totally addicted, and if I wasn't on a Seiko/Fossil budget I'd have more Tags lol.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just turned 47 and just got my first TAG - a 300M Aquaracer quartz chrono. Notice I did write first. <smile>


----------



## nslasha (Dec 7, 2010)

25 and my first TAG just came in today. Aquaracer 300m WAP1112 =)


----------



## littlevu (Jun 6, 2012)

First TAG Kirium at 18. Still my daily watch @ 32.


----------



## transistor281 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll be 24 on June 29th, 300m Aquaracer wan2110


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be 24 in about a month, Aquaracer WAN2110. I see a trend forming...


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm 42 , owner in progress ( i have a very understanding AD in Montreal ) of an Aquaracer CAJ2110.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I enjoyed the "owner in progress" lol



reivilom69 said:


> I'm 42 , owner in progress ( i have a very understanding AD in Montreal ) of an Aquaracer CAJ2110.


----------



## wren (Apr 24, 2012)

Bought myself a Monaco 3 weeks ago or so. I'm 28. This will be my daily driver for a number of years for sure. I love it. My next watch will almost assuredly be an Omega though. Speedy or Planet Ocean.


----------



## Megat (Jun 4, 2012)

had this FI Chronograph for my 37 birthday last year...


----------



## haze (Jun 29, 2008)

After years of wearing Oris seen the light and bought a WAN2110 at 35 years young!


----------



## reivilom69 (Aug 5, 2010)

enricodepaoli said:


> I enjoyed the "owner in progress" lol


Sadly i can't afford to buy that kind of expensive watch in one shot so my AD lets me make monthly payments without interest, after all it's the fourth watch i buy from hid jewellery and i already chose the probable next one!


----------



## mybraveface (Apr 5, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> That's about the age I got my first TAG ... actually a Heuer. I like vintage! But I own more now.... I bet you will too!


Hello Eeeb! Can i kindly please ask to know your TAG collection? Which pieces do you currently have? Thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

mybraveface said:


> Hello Eeeb! Can i kindly please ask to know your TAG collection? Which pieces do you currently have? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, searching the forum will find a bunch. I am not sure this is the best thread for collecting them together. Mostly I have watches from the late Heuer and Piaget era (Piaget controlled Heuer before TAG... it shows in the casing which is more jewelry like than most other examples). I'm not sure which one is my favorite. But the LWO283 based chronos are especially nice.


----------



## V_D_T (May 8, 2012)

transistor281 said:


> I'll be 24 on June 29th, 300m Aquaracer wan2110


Same day as me  Happy Birthday when it comes!

I'm 27 on the 29th of June.


----------



## aznblitzzz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im 31 years of age and am an owner of a Tag Heuer Grande date bought it a few weeks ago..couldnt be happier


----------



## Coern (Apr 25, 2012)

1st Tag Aquaracer when I was 29, bought a second Carrera recently at 32 yrs.


----------



## qu4ttro (May 8, 2012)

monaco, carrera, grand carrera. age: 43.


----------



## InfernoOrangeSS (Jun 25, 2012)

I just recently bought my first Tag Heuer watch. It's a Link Calibre 16. 
I am 45 yrs old.









(This is not my watch, just a pic of one exactly like it. I hope to get pictures of mine very soon.)


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Purchased my first one little over a week ago. An automatic aquaracer 300m calibre 5. I'm 28


----------



## Chazman1946 (Jul 6, 2012)

Recently purchased an Aquaracer WAN2111 and Link Calibre 16 Chronograph. Age 66.


----------



## dtky (May 18, 2012)

Am I the youngest here? 16


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

dtky said:


> Am I the youngest here? 16


Maybe... not too many younger.

I wish I had owned a TAG in high school.... oh, wait a minute... it would have been a Heuer when I was in high school!! LOL Any of your classmates realize what you have?


----------



## miguel59 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm 43, but got my first Aquaracer (which my 21 year old son now owns) when I was 27.


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

I boughten first tag at 25, I'm 48 now.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a good question. I did not know TAGs when I was 15/16. I had a Citizen, and I thought it was the finest and most prestigious watch in the world!



Eeeb said:


> Maybe... not too many younger.
> 
> I wish I had owned a TAG in high school.... oh, wait a minute... it would have been a Heuer when I was in high school!! LOL Any of your classmates realize what you have?


----------



## transistor281 (Feb 4, 2008)

V_D_T said:


> Same day as me  Happy Birthday when it comes!
> 
> I'm 27 on the 29th of June.


Thanks! It was a crazy one b-)


----------



## Z4ch (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi

I'm 37 and have my first Tag when I was 16 years old.. My brother give it to me as a gift.. but I choose the item  
Anyway.. just bought the Second Tag last week.


----------



## dtky (May 18, 2012)

Eeeb said:


> Maybe... not too many younger.
> 
> I wish I had owned a TAG in high school.... oh, wait a minute... it would have been a Heuer when I was in high school!! LOL Any of your classmates realize what you have?


Haha no, my friends aren't into watches... But I do have a friend with a Forumla 1 red face ;D mine is the simple carrera calibre 5..


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm 32 and I have an Aquaracer WAN2110. It was a gift to myself for my 30th birthday.

The funny thing is, I didn't actually get it until I was 31. I bought a different watch for my 30th. But then, later that year, I saw a scan of a European TAG catalog on the forums here with the WAN2110 pictured. I knew it was the one for me right away. So I sold the other watch and waited for the WAN to show up in American stores.


----------



## jefferey13 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got my first tag yesterday and I'm 26. It's a cal 16 heritage auto. I think there is something to TAG being purchased by the younger generation, but I think the numbers are very skewed in this post because internet forums tend to be more populated by a younger demographic.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

jefferey13 said:


> Just got my first tag yesterday and I'm 26. It's a cal 16 heritage auto. I think there is something to TAG being purchased by the younger generation, but I think the numbers are very skewed in this post because internet forums tend to be more populated by a younger demographic.


Agree... but most of us Geezers are wearing Heuers, not TAGHeuers...


----------



## woundedtiger40 (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought my first tag when I was 24 & now I am 29


----------



## xekret (Oct 3, 2011)

Im 26 and hopefully getting it in December for my 27th birthday. I own a Omega but have always loved the blue Monaco.


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was 38 when I bought my first Tag Heuer Formula 1, and then 40 when I bought my Formula 1 Chronograph.


----------



## brssmonkey (May 14, 2012)

Bought my first Tag for my 40th birthday this past June. F1 Grande Date.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

brssmonkey said:


> Bought my first Tag for my 40th birthday this past June. F1 Grande Date.


As we get older, the Grande Dates become more useful!! LOL Welcome!!


----------



## fdm79 (Jul 27, 2012)

First TAG (Formula 1 1996) when I was around 23, then, Omega Seamaster 300M when I was 24...

Got a not so mentioned and probably a bit underestimated Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Chronographe last February.

2 Weeks ago, a TAG Heuer Carrera Cal. 16 Heritage Chronograph which I posted pics here and I'm still in the "honeymoon feeling" with it !

And finally, 4 months to complete 33 years old, I'll go a bit further and before the year ends I'll get myself the sooo dreamed IWC Portuguese Chronograph (IW371446 or IW371445 I haven't decided yet) !!! This is what I've been drooling about since a long time !


----------



## StevieJ (Aug 9, 2012)

Will be buying my first Tag at 29.

Its my 'carrot' for getting through uni (under and post grad)


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

i bought my first tag 3 days ago.. and i'm 20 years old will be 21 by september 25


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been that age.. but it took me a little longer to get into TAGs! Welcome to the forum and enjoy your watch!



Mrporky said:


> i bought my first tag 3 days ago.. and i'm 20 years old will be 21 by september 25


----------



## Adiplin (May 23, 2012)

I bought my first tag kirium f1 when I was 24, now I'm 26 and just bought an aquaracer 500M


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

enricodepaoli said:


> I've been that age.. but it took me a little longer to get into TAGs! Welcome to the forum and enjoy your watch!


thank you.. i'm very very happy with the first purchase of a "real" watch.. and i get to tell people that i bought with my own hard earned money instead of asking my parents for it.. because when you're this young and own something really expensive people always think either your parents bought it, or it's stolen, or its a fake.. now i get to prove all of them wrong... hahahahahaaha...


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm 27 and I got my Aquaracer in 2006 when I was 21.


----------



## kevinkoul (Jul 4, 2011)

16 and counting. Carrera Heritage Calibre 6 (bought it 2 weeks ago at an AD)!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

this is a beautiful version of the Carrera! Where are the pictures !? 



kevinkoul said:


> 16 and counting. Carrera Heritage Calibre 6 (bought it 2 weeks ago at an AD)!


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm 27 and bought my first Tag Heuer Aquaracer 10 days ago..

Definitely not my last..


----------



## nslasha (Dec 7, 2010)

25. Bought an aquaracer and a 2000 link earlier this year and I have my eye on another one within the next few weeks 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## celldweller (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my first one a few days ago as a present to myself for my 27th birthday. Hopefully the first of many to come!


----------



## Gaussboy (Mar 26, 2012)

Got my Link Calibre 36 when I was 27. Wore it nearly everyday. I'm 37 now and my Halios Laguna hardly ever leaves my wrist. The Tag now only gets worn when I need to dress up.


----------



## MuffinmanXL (Dec 9, 2012)

My first Tag is on order - I'm a tick shy of 27


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL...seems like I've been riding the wrong financial bus all this while;-). Finally grabbed my first Tag (white dial day/date Carrera) last week at 37 years!! It's just I've had other financial priorities in my life to spend $2K+ on a single watch this whole time.

Glad I can afford a Tag now and totally in love with the Carrera.....already sold my other watches as I'm wearing it pretty much everywhere 7 days/week (with gym exception when I wear my Suunto).


----------



## Packetmangler (Dec 16, 2012)

SSingh1975 said:


> LOL...seems like I've been riding the wrong financial bus all this while;-). Finally grabbed my first Tag (white dial day/date Carrera) last week at 37 years!! It's just I've had other financial priorities in my life to spend $2K+ on a single watch this whole time.


Ha! Got you beat! I turn 40 in a couple of months and my wife just returned from a recent trip with a Tissot PRS200 and a TAG Aquaracer Chrono (CAP2111) for me.

I've been wearing a Tissot Seastar 1000 from 2006 as my daily. Guess she got tired of me always heading to the watch section at Costco every time we go there. 

pm


----------



## Calibre5 (Dec 18, 2012)

24! Just got a new TAG WAN2110!!


----------



## slytsi (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my first tag at 34, replaced it with the same one at 35. Its an Aquaracer Grande Date Chrono in blue.


----------



## Johninperth (May 13, 2011)

I'm 30 years old, but I believe I purchased my GC when I was 28


----------



## Metcalf (Aug 17, 2008)

Bought my SuperProfessional 1000m in '03 when I was 45. Still have it; unique watch.


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

turning 30 next week, ordered my first tag. 
awaiting my Aquaracer 500m.
married, 1 kid, baldish...am i too old for a TAG?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Watch OCD said:


> turning 30 next week, ordered my first tag.
> awaiting my Aquaracer 500m.
> married, 1 kid, baldish...am i too old for a TAG?


I hope not! I'm over twice that age... LOL


----------



## Calibre5 (Dec 18, 2012)

Watch OCD said:


> turning 30 next week, ordered my first tag.
> awaiting my Aquaracer 500m.
> married, 1 kid, baldish...am i too old for a TAG?


hilarious! Not too old at all!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

47 now.
Bought my first Tag Heuer, a S/EL Chronograph @ 24.


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore (Aug 21, 2012)

17! Oops, am I too young to be here? Hahaha!


----------

